# BrightStar founder Ruth Urban dies



## tutzauer (May 23, 2005)

Announcement: www.BrightStarGSD.org 

With great sadness, BrightStar announces the passing of its founder, Ruth Urban. Ruth passed away yesterday (6/26/2011) in her home following a year-long battle with cancer. 

Ruth’s vision to save German Shepherd Dogs will continue, as BrightStar survives her. Thank you, Ruth, for starting such a wonderful organization. 

We will miss you and your wise counsel. May you be reunited with so many you tried - but were unable - to save.

In memory,

Your friends and colleagues, who will continue the great work you started


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

RIP Ruth. 

Thank you for everything you have done and thank you for saving the breed that I cherish and love. The world could use more people like you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

RIP Ruth


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

When our application to adopt was being reviewed by BrightStar, Ruth wrote to say that we would find the perfect dog for us, I imagine that was standard policy to calm the nerves of anxious adopters. Of course, she was prophetic in our case.

BrightStar, and particularly Wolf's foster, immeasurably changed our lives for the better. For the gift of Wolf, I will be forever grateful that Ruth founded BrightStar.

Rest in peace, kind lady.

Mary Jane


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I write this with such a heavy heart. I had been getting updates from Ruth during her battle with cancer. She fought for her life like she fought for all the dogs that came to Brightstar. And she did it with her usual tough sense of humor.

I had the pleasure of meeting her for the first time when I adopted Phoenix in 2007. She and Shelia, Phoenix's foster mom, met me at an exit along the NYS Thruway outside of Syracuse on August 10, 2007. We talked for quite a while so that Shelia could say her good-byes to Phoenix. I found the history of how she started in rescue to be interesting and could see that it was her passion. I always looked forward to the Brightstar annual picnic, not just to see all of the other rescues, but to also have a chat or two with Ruth. To me, she was quite a character.

While she hit a rough patch with the rescue in 2008, I hope that her legacy of all the good things she did for and with Brightstar isn't overshadowed by it.

I know that when she passed, she was greeted at the bridge by many that passed before her. And I'm sure she'll be there to greet all of those that pass after her.

RIP Ruth :rose:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you for posting this! I was hoping someone would do this...I didn't know if it was out of place to do so.

BrightStar has touched so many lives of GSD lovers all over the US, we will forever be grateful for Ruth founding the rescue.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

RIP Ruth. Thank you for starting a vision that will live on well beyond our years.


----------



## matocikala (Dec 27, 2001)

From North Star GSD Rescue to Ruth~

News of your passing brings shock and floods of memories. Remember the beginning?  We were both new to rescue. It was such a pleasure having a sister rescue in the northeast. Ruth, you had vision! The world is a better place due to your compassion. You lived a good one! 

We'll see you on the other side...later! :hug:


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Met her once during a meet and greet back in 2006 and I donated for one of the dogs that year. Again, so sorry.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Just imagine the long line of dogs that were waiting to greet Ruth as she arrived at the Bridge. 

My sincere condolences to the loss of someone who dedicated her life to rescue.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Ruth's passing, I never did get to meet her but did talk a few times on the phone. She stared the GSD rescue up in NY which got a few other people to also get into rescue so many have been saved because of her.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Wanted to post in case anyone wanted to attend:

Ruth A. (Fahy) Urban Obituary: View Ruth Urban's Obituary by Rochester Democrat And Chronicle


----------



## tutzauer (May 23, 2005)

*Donations to BrightStar*

The obituary in the Rochester Democrat & Chronicle (Ruth A. (Fahy) Urban Obituary: View Ruth Urban's Obituary by Rochester Democrat And Chronicle) had the wrong mailing address for donations to BrightStar. 

For those wishing to send a donation, please send to BrightStar's current mailing address:

BrightStar German Shepherd Rescue
815 Robertson Rd
Churchville, NY 14428

This is also the address officially posted on the BrightStar website:
BrightStar German*Shepherd Rescue, Rochester, NY

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and wishes.


----------

